# Pinching question?



## ray jay (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Guy and Gals, I have some Indica plants growing outside. There 3' tall right now. I pinched them, will this keep the from growing any higher? If not how big does a Indica plant usually get to be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 28, 2009)

By pinching do you mean just bruising the stem by "pinching it" or do you mean topping where you cut the top right off? The reason I ask is in my neck of the woods pinching is the same as topping! But I no some people consider them 2 different things! I think either way you'll stop vertical growth until the plant recovers and then you'd have to repeat the process!

                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## jmansweed (Jun 28, 2009)

Most indicas are relatively short. Pinching or topping the plant will slow initial growth immedeatly but will stress the plant some and can postpone finishing time. This practice is popular however and tends to force the plant to move growth hormones into the branches of the plant creating a bushier structure. If your strain contains any sativa blended into it very well could get large on you depending on it's growth stage. I've found topping and pinching earlier typically have better results. Good luck.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 28, 2009)

Pinching off the top of any marijuana plant sativa or indica will cause it to be shorter and branch out.

Height and size depends on:

1. breed
2. how long you veg
3. size of container

I like mine around 2 to 3 feet but I have learned I can make them grow as high or low as I want them.

Sativas grow 6 to 10 feet easy in closet.. Yes .. trust me. I know this.. learning curve involved.

Outside in say um..  Australia?  they can grow larger than most residential buildings... hugh


sorry, can't be more specific.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Hi Guy and Gals, I have some Indica plants growing outside. There 3' tall right now. I pinched them, will this keep the from growing any higher? If not how big does a Indica plant usually get to be? Thanks in advance.


 


Yes it will if ya just pinched the top...I like to pinch hard and snap the stalk  this slows down the highth  for a bit  but  she starts growing again..but  now has about  6 colas..i can pinch again if choose...and by doing this does not have an affect on finishing time..for whoever up there said that..sorry....as for the hieght   one can grow way to many variables..I have both  in garden  one over 7 feet..and another snapped neck at 7 feet..but woulda been 9-10  feet by now...good luck  take care and be safe


----------



## leafminer (Jun 29, 2009)

If it is a pure indica it is not likely to get much bigger.


----------



## meds4me (Jun 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yes it will if ya just pinched the top...I like to pinch hard and snap the stalk this slows down the highth for a bit but she starts growing again..but now has about 6 colas.
> 
> This can also be accomplished by cutting the fan leaves at every other node side ( every other week or so) which will still the plant to gain hieght but more importantly get more "node" or bud sites.
> 
> ...


 


Hope yopu all can read in between the lines as it were.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah indicas are the tight-noded cannabis race i suppose
they do everything shorter pretty much, even the stretch they
do when 12/12 is applied isnt as drastic :stoned:
i :heart: indica


----------



## ray jay (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi guys here is a pic of some of the girls.


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 18, 2009)

Terminal Head Clearance said:
			
		

> Pinching off the top of any marijuana plant sativa or indica will cause it to be shorter and branch out.
> 
> Height and size depends on:
> 
> ...


good info


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice looking Ladies ....*ray jay*


:bong:  how did the pinch go?


----------



## ray jay (Jul 19, 2009)

hay guys thanks for the feed back. Pinching went fine still tied them down, getting to tall for my area.But there still doing well. Ray Jay


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

ya those are getting big, soon enough they might be over the fence if you dont get to topping ha ha 

those are real nice though, i hope that neighbor in the back is cool with it


----------



## D3 (Aug 1, 2009)

I hope the odor is not a problem with neighbors so close.


----------

